# Ark Container



## Yolanda (Oct 10, 2008)

Does anyone carry seeds for planting in their bob? I was thinking of putting something together? Any suggestions about how long the seed will "keep", and how many I should keep for each type of veg and plant.


----------



## mogomra (Oct 10, 2008)

Different seeds have different keep times, some have an extremely low viability even fresh...

You may want to choose plants that produce many excess seeds that way you will always have them on hand.


----------

